# Anybody Know Of A Recipe For A Hahn Super Dry Or Equivalent?



## silverbrew (4/6/09)

hi there please help any one know the recipe???


----------



## LethalCorpse (4/6/09)

Sorry mate, we only make beer here


----------



## bum (4/6/09)

_Somebody_ made this thread a few days ago. Some useful suggestions in there.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=33532&hl=


----------



## Adamt (4/6/09)

K&K/Extract/AG? You didn't answer this question in the other thread and it's the main reason you didn't get any good (serious) answers.


----------



## BitterBulldog (4/6/09)

i thought the idea of homebrewing was to make GOOD beer NOT to make the garbage beer you can already buy!


----------



## captaincleanoff (4/6/09)




----------



## petesbrew (4/6/09)

[topic="0"]link[/topic]

Again, this is the best i can offer.


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/09)

BitterBulldog said:


> i thought the idea of homebrewing was to make GOOD beer NOT to make the garbage beer you can already buy!



Well yes and no. The "Yes" part happens when you start to get into home brewing and discover a world of beer to enjoy. The "No' part happens when you first dtart out like many of us wanting to emulate a beer that we consider decent and drinkable which is usually something main stream commercial. 

I don't knock SilverBrew for wanting to brew something in the mainstream but he does need to part with a little more information on where he is at in the brewing ability stakes if he wants help from forum members. I really hate to admit now but I started off home brewing thinking if I could brew a Toohey New-ish beer it would my nervana :unsure: ...now I wonder what the hell was I thinking FFS? 

SilverBrew as has been said above you need to give more information for anyone to be helful to you mate, it really is that simple.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Batz (4/6/09)

BitterBulldog said:


> i thought the idea of homebrewing was to make GOOD beer NOT to make the garbage beer you can already buy!




If someone likes Hahns Dry and wants to brew it good for them, who are you to dictate what a brewers preferences are.The guy has made a simple request for a recipe and he has to cop this shit.
Way too much of this on AHB of late.

Batz


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/09)

do a search and you should fine something. most likely you'd have to cobble something together yourself as I doubt many on AHB have tried to clone it.

I suupose you could try making a hahn premuim clone and then add dry enzyme to it. probably not far off the mark

alternatively you could see if any of the homerew shops stocked a clone kit (someone like brewcraft). See whats in the clone kit, then buy the ingredients yourself and play with the recipe to make it how you like.



BitterBulldog said:


> i thought the idea of homebrewing was to make GOOD beer NOT to make the garbage beer you can already buy!


the idea of homebrewing is to be able to brew the beers you like, how you want to brew them and when. If your goal is to make the best VB clone you can then fine. Hopefully your learn to apprecite other beers. But thats not the end goal of homebrewing. _craft_brewing has a differant goal. 

+1 Batz. - BBdog I also thought that as someone relatiely new to the forum you might have a little more decorum in your attitute towards other new brewers.


----------



## BitterBulldog (4/6/09)

sorry guys, i am a new brewer but not a new beer drinker - i am also very passionate about things i like & i don't consider low carb beer beer.

also being from the fitness industry i hate how many people are being fooled into the so-called healthier beer....

i realize people have different tastes but they should GO & GET SOME BETTER FKN TASTE BUDS, INNIT!!!!!

ASK YOUR HOMEBREW STORE IF THEY HAVE ANY NEXT TIME


----------



## jonocarroll (4/6/09)

BitterBulldog said:


> i realize people have different tastes but they should GO & GET SOME BETTER FKN TASTE BUDS, INNIT!!!!!


Everyone - save this line somewhere and be sure to use it to troll any threads BitterBulldog posts about beers *he* likes and you don't... Particularly if that beer happens to be Weinhenstephan Dunkel (as per the avatar).

Heaven help us if you decide you don't like Ross' NS Summer Ale or DrSmurto's Golden Ale.


----------



## Hefty (4/6/09)

BitterBulldog said:


> sorry guys, i am a new brewer but not a new beer drinker - i am also very passionate about things i like & i don't consider low carb beer beer.
> 
> also being from the fitness industry i hate how many people are being fooled into the so-called healthier beer....
> 
> ...



Wow, you are passionate aren't you. It's quite a talent to turn an apology into an opportunity to have another go.

<_<  
Jono.


----------



## BitterBulldog (4/6/09)

& here i was thinking beer brang people together :mellow: 

i'm taking my keg & going home


----------



## petesbrew (4/6/09)

BitterBulldog said:


> ASK YOUR HOMEBREW STORE IF THEY HAVE ANY NEXT TIME


What, tastebuds?

Mate, if someone here can go and brew a low carb beer that tastes better than what's at the bottlo, Thumbs Up to them.
Besides, the path to better tastebuds (and dunkels, belgians, ipa's) begins with brewing megaswill you like.


----------



## manticle (4/6/09)

@BB dog - I agree with your feelings on the matter - I like and always have liked beers like trappists, Schofferhoffer, good stouts etc.

BUT

This guy is making beer for him (or her). Not for you and not for me. Your tastes (and mine), your views on bad marketting ploys (and mine) are not only irrelevant, they are also unhelpful.

If you offer a new guy advice on how to brew a variant on their favourite commercial, they might get the bug, taste some different beers and be making dubbels and tripels quicker than you can say Father Theodore. If you just act like an elitist prick then they'll be brewing tooheys and brigalow kits till the cows come home.


----------



## roverfj1200 (4/6/09)

Batz said:


> If someone likes Hahns Dry and wants to brew it good for them, who are you to dictate what a brewers preferences are.The guy has made a simple request for a recipe and he has to cop this shit.
> Way too much of this on AHB of late.
> 
> Batz


 Thats what I've been seeing.


----------



## roverfj1200 (4/6/09)

Blue Mountains Lager​​​​​1 kg Morgans Beer Enhancer (or LDME)​
500 g Dextrose​​​​​*
*12 g Hersbrucker hops​(standard method)

Emzyne

A place to start.... But Never brewed it


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/6/09)

Silverbrew said:


> hi there please help any one know the recipe???



OK, from what I understand you'd need a reasonably simple recipe, and if you're doing kits, you need something like a cervesa kit, probably 750g sugar, 250g LDME, and use a highly attenuating yeast (maybe less sugar and malt, don't want too much alc %). THough that will probably only get you near the ballpark, I'm not 100% on the flavours you get from the different kits.


----------



## BitterBulldog (4/6/09)

THAT'S IT!!! :angry: 

COME & MEET ME IN THE DAN MURPHYS CAR PARK & I'LL SHOW MY DUBBELS & TRIPELS :mellow: *jab, straight, hook* *jab jab*


----------



## peted27 (4/6/09)

LethalCorpse said:


> Sorry mate, we only make beer here



what a wanker


----------



## Renegade (4/6/09)

BitterBulldog said:


> THAT'S IT!!! :angry:
> 
> COME & MEET ME IN THE DAN MURPHYS CAR PARK & I'LL SHOW MY DUBBELS & TRIPELS :mellow: *jab, straight, hook* *jab jab*



German beer drinkers make the angriest drunks. :icon_drunk:


----------



## petesbrew (4/6/09)

I'll be swinging the Baltika #8 & Kozel Dark bottles (although not a match against a heavy chimay longneck)


----------



## Renegade (4/6/09)

petesbrew said:


> I'll be swinging the Baltika #8 & Kozel Dark bottles (although not a match against a heavy chimay longneck)



No match for my Rougue Imperial Stout Lance

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1210/138232...fdb1671.jpg?v=0


----------



## PostModern (4/6/09)

Silverbrew said:


> hi there please help any one know the recipe???



Welcome to AHB  

This style of beer is pretty hard to do at home, as myself and others have said in the other thread. It's a beer easy to do in an industrial brewery, harder to do without monitoring a million variables.

What do you like about Hahn Super Dry? The flavour? Low Carbs? Both these things? That will help us be more useful rather than judgemental or damned rude like some of the responses you've gotten so far.

Cheers,
PoMo.


----------



## Adamt (4/6/09)

The rudeness stemmed from the fact that the OP posted the same question yesterday (or the day before, I can't remember) 5 days ago, which received quite a few decent replies.


----------



## geoffi (4/6/09)

As Voltaire said: "I disapprove of everything you drink, but will defend to the death your right to brew it."

Well, sort of.


----------



## Katherine (4/6/09)

BribieG said:


> Actually although they come from the same brewery, Hahn Super Dry is a slight cut above Tooheys extra dry but not by much. I find that a good approximation is to use a very bland kit such as Morgans Canadian Light. Then take a fairly neutral malt like BB Pilsner and do a mini mash of 2 kilos at 68 degrees to get some body. Boil for an hour with a 2 plugs of Hallertau Mittelfruh. Use 500g of either dex, or white sugar that you have inverted with some citric acid. I sort of get a sneaky feeling that half a pack of BE2 might work instead if you want to go a bit fuller bodied.
> 
> Ferment at a cool temp, around 18, with the Morgans kit yeast. It should have 514 printed on the gold packet. This is a very high attenuating yeast - Mauri 514 - I put an Old in a comp last week and it was judged a bit too attenuated. Bugger because I was looking for dry and got dryyyyyyyy so that's what you are after. If it says 'lager yeast' on the packet don't worry, it's also a fast and furious yeast, also from Mauri and gives a reasonably clean flavour. However I find that HSD and TED don't have a particularly clean flavour compared to Euro Lagers so I wouldn't bother going to the expense of buying a liquid yeast, just use the kit.
> 
> ...



Good on you Bribie... for actually giving him something... 

some people call them beer snobs, Ill just call them wankers.


----------



## PostModern (4/6/09)

Adamt said:


> The rudeness stemmed from the fact that the OP posted the same question yesterday (or the day before, I can't remember) 5 days ago, which received quite a few decent replies.



Didn't notice it was the same poster, so I'll add a few   to the fray and close the thread with this link:

Please keep your discussion to one thread..

How's that suit?


----------

